# NYX haul



## CandiGirl21 (Dec 11, 2008)

So I bought some Christmas gifts today and did some shopping for myself. I wanted to get as many NYX lippies as possible so I don't have to go outta my way to  get them again...

As you can see I bought some lipsticks, eye shadows and this is my first time buying OPI nail polish. Many women swear buy it and since it is super high, yeah It's $7.99 here so that a bit much, I still wanted to buy a bottle. The name is so... cute too "You're a pisa work"...lol


----------



## n_c (Dec 11, 2008)

Oh nice haul! I want that purple trio too...cant find it though.


----------



## TamiChoi (Dec 11, 2008)

nice haul! ooo do a notd with the opi! that color looks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enjoy your goodies!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 11, 2008)

I love all the girly girl colors


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 11, 2008)

Cool! I've been wanting the Purple/Deep Purple/Prune eyeshadow Trio from NYX for a while. I so want to go back to the Ulta store and get it!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Dec 11, 2008)

nice haul... 7.99 for OPI is cheap.. here on average its 9-10$


----------



## banjobama (Dec 11, 2008)

I have that purple NYX trio too! It's really nice. What is the name of the other one and the lipsticks?


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Dec 11, 2008)

*Back row of lipsticks from l-r is Chloe and Pandora
Front row of lipsticks is Thalia and Circe

Yeah..whenever a beauty supply here sales them, they cut it down buy two to three dollars. which is pretty cool, buy too high for where it's being sold at. I'm loving the purple eye shadow, but the yellow looking eye shadow is really a gold pallete it showed up  a pastel yellow color *


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Dec 11, 2008)

*Damn I forgot the lip gloss, its a mega shine lip gloss in Beige*


----------



## yodagirl (Dec 11, 2008)

Nice haul! I'm loving those lipstick colors


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Dec 12, 2008)

really nice haul


----------



## makeupmadb (Dec 12, 2008)

Great haul! Loving the hot pink polish, wow that's the price in the US? They're £9.50 here (around $14 according to google)


----------



## LilyD0m (Dec 12, 2008)

ohhhh, that Thalia lipstick is gorgeus! i made an order a few days ago and i ordered it. It's soooo pretty! and those mega shine lipglosses are really beautiful as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy ur goddies gurl


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Dec 13, 2008)

*The mega shine matches well with the lip stick in Thaila...*


----------



## kittykit (Dec 13, 2008)

Nice haul! I love NYX lipsticks


----------



## nunu (Dec 13, 2008)

i love nyx! enjoy your haul.


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Dec 13, 2008)

lovely haul
enjoy


----------



## lushious_lips (Dec 16, 2008)

Very nice, enjoy.


----------

